# Need Advice on a DIY Aquarium Cover (48" x 18")



## rksegal (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey everyone. I would like to make my own aquarium cover for my 80 gallon in order to save some money. I was thinking either plexi glass or a screen, but maybe someone here has some 'recipes' or other ideas. The tank will have an oscar (currently 2.75") in it for certain, and I would like a cover that cuts off most, if not all escape routes just in case. 

Please give me your DIY ideas! Thank you


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

do a search on youtube, there was this cool sliding glass top that you could make from home depot. i couldn't make it cuz the top of my aquarium didn't have the edges, so i just used styrofoam the shape of the aquarium minus the input/output for the filter. not the best and it can't hold the weight of the light, but i had the foam lying around and didn't wanna spend $$.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Putting together a planted tank, Got new lights so I want to all glass top for light penetration but still prevents significant moisture on the light. I had some glass in my garage. I talked to Speedy Auto glass and they are cutting to fit my bowfront for shop costs which were estimated to be $10-15.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

You can try your local Industrial Plastics or Home Depot to see if they have a small sheet of the following for your tank. It is relatively easy to cut - slowly on a table saw.

LEXAN Thermoclear 48 in. x 96 in. x 1/4 in. Clear Multiwall Polycarbonate Sheet-PCTW4896-6MMCL - The Home Depot


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

I use egg crate over my tanks. keeps the jumpers in, is dirt cheap and easy to use.


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

$20 for window screen


----------

